
Zer0: addictive Web number-game like 2048 between two news from HN ^^ - ChaosVision
http://zer0.io/
======
ChaosVision
Now with a new Web HTML5 version for a fast loading game ! And working on the
Windows Phone version (already available for Android/iOS) ! Good luck ^^ !

------
Vosne
Good game, and very addictive...good job guy

------
freelax
Very addictive, good game ;)

------
dest
just lost 32 min of my life, congrats ;)

------
Diego54
Godd luck :)

